# Is bluetooth available for the Allroad



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

I was told by my dealer the '03 Allroad never had a Bluetooth option. I want to intigrate bluetooth into the O.E. phone so I don't have to fumble with my handheld whenever I am in the car.
I thought this was something I could purchase from the dealer. He suggested something might be able in the after market.
Am I dreaming?

Sean


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Is bluetooth available for the Allroad (chanceeboy)*

Your best bet would be to use the telephone audio input and Mute on the Symphony 2 radio and integrate an aftermarket bluetooth solution like the Motorola IHF1000. The IHF1000 has embedded voice recognition for dialing and system setup, and when integrated with the Symphony2, your radio will Mute when a call is placed/received and the handsfree audio will come through your front speakers.
Does your vehicle have OnStar and the Motorola v60 integration/cradle?


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

*Re: Is bluetooth available for the Allroad (khnitz)*

I have Onstar and the ability to purchase time for the factory installed phone through the radio. 
I want the ability to use the car phone currently installed from the factory to recognize or automatically pick up the service I have on my Treo with Verizon service whenever I am in the car driving.



_Modified by chanceeboy at 8:53 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Is bluetooth available for the Allroad (chanceeboy)*

I thought OnStar offered this ability through Verizon, but may have only been for their digital Telematics units. Basically, when you came into the car, you would turn off your treo. Then, the calls for your Treo would be forwarded to the Telematics phone and come through that system. Basically, you would be sharing minutes between the two devices.
Probably best to check with OnStar and see if they offer that, and if so, if it's available for your car/Telematics unit.
There isn't a product that I'm aware of that will integrate phonebook scrolling,etc. from your Treo to the Kombi display or headunit in your allroad.


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

I have a Parrot kit installed that is integrated with the mute wire. It is very slick to see it pause the CD and mute when I'm on the phone. No complaints here.


----------

